# Bacon-Wrapped Grilled Cheese - FAIL



## mfreel (Jun 12, 2015)

Some folks on Facebook tagged me on a video about how to make a bacon-wrapped grilled cheese.  I thought I'd give it a try.  Needless to say, it was a complete failure and a waste of perfectly tasty bacon.

DON'T MAKE THIS.

The double wrap of the bacon didn't allow for the inside layer to get cooked at all.  The bacon started coming apart as it cooked and shrunk.  The bread was a grease sponge.

Did I mention, DON'T TRY THIS AT HOME!!!!













IMG_5211.JPG



__ mfreel
__ Jun 12, 2015


















IMG_5213.JPG



__ mfreel
__ Jun 12, 2015


















IMG_5214.JPG



__ mfreel
__ Jun 12, 2015


















IMG_5215.JPG



__ mfreel
__ Jun 12, 2015


















IMG_5216.JPG



__ mfreel
__ Jun 12, 2015


















IMG_5217.JPG



__ mfreel
__ Jun 12, 2015


















IMG_5218.JPG



__ mfreel
__ Jun 12, 2015


















IMG_5219.JPG



__ mfreel
__ Jun 12, 2015


----------



## b-one (Jun 12, 2015)

I could see the issues you had with it, but it looks good! I just stick with a cheese crust. But from there you could probably add some par cooked chopped bacon with the cheese put a over easy egg in there as well it could get interesting.


----------



## mfreel (Jun 13, 2015)

Now yer talkin'!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 13, 2015)

I've made a mini bacon weave using half bacon pieces. Cooked then add to the middle of the grilled cheese, or BLT!


----------



## eman (Jun 14, 2015)

have made the bacon wrapped grill cheese one time . Came out good. (except of the grease in the bread) i used the thinnest cheap bacon i could find and used some smoked cheddar for the cheese . Don't think I'll make it again.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 14, 2015)

Twas definitely a Great Effort, mfreel !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Were it not for the soggy bread, it would still be a winner!!

I like to do it inside out, like this:

Here's the Step by Step:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/109742/gcbt-sammy-with-extra-bacon

Lay a nice amount of Bacon in between the cheese slices. Then continue like a regular Grilled Cheese:













SAM_0196.JPG



__ ukenout
__ Dec 2, 2015


----------



## mfreel (Jun 16, 2015)

Bear, thanks for the pic.  I used my "recycled" bacon from the grilled cheese and added it inside a revised sandwich.  I think that it should be fairly crispy.  Some of mine wasn't and it pulled out the cheese because I couldn't bite through the bacon.  Just a bad day I think.


----------

